# scheda audio non inclusa negli alsa [risolto]

## Trifaux666

Salve a tutti. Ho gentoo da pochissimo tempo e sono un perfetto niubbo.

Ho già cercato in questo forum (la sezione italiana) dei thread che riguardassero il mio problema, ma non ne ho trovati (se ho cercato male, perdonatemi!)

Il problema è l'audio. Io ho una sola scheda SiS 635 integrata nella scheda madre.

Seguendo questa guida per mettere i driver ALSA, http://www.gentoo.it/doc/alsa-guide-it.html

sono andato subito a controllare che la mia scheda fosse supportata, nel "Soundcard Matrix" a questo indirizzo: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/

ma sono riuscito a trovare solo schede SiS quali 733, 735, 740, 745 (dei quali solo il 735 è supportato pienamente)

Vorrei sapere se posso usare quei modelli comunque perchè sono compatibili, oppure se non si può, e (dato che il supporto della mia scheda non c'è nel kernel)  vorrei sapere come fare per farla funzionare...Last edited by Trifaux666 on Sun Sep 21, 2003 9:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## teknux

io ti consiglierei di provare comunque visto che alla peggio non si sente la tua scheda..., se non va si pensa ad altre soluzioni (tipo l'OSS? si immagino sia frustrante...)

poi figurati che il mio chip è supportato ma si sente a ciofega e non so ancora come risolvere...

saluti,

tek

----------

## cerri

Stando a quanto scritto qui, ma non ho approfondito, la tua sk dovrebbe rientrare nel pacchetto SiS 7012.

Prova quindi a usare alsa con quel driver, sul sito Alsa c'e' scritto come fare.

----------

## Trifaux666

grazie a entrambi per l'aiuto, ora provo a mettere gli alsa con quei drivers. Se dovessi avere altri problemi posto qua... (ma spero di no)

----------

## cerri

Beh, almeno fai sapere se risolvi  :Smile: 

----------

## Trifaux666

tranquilli faccio sempre sapere se risolvo, e in che modo  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Beh, almeno fai sapere se risolvi 

 

Inoltre se risolvi riedita il titolo mettendo il tag [risolto] alla fine.

----------

## Trifaux666

sto seguendo la guida di www.gentoo.it, e mentre mi sto compilando gli alsa, mi sorge un dubbio:

```
env ALSA_CARDS='modulo' emerge alsa-driver
```

 se io ho il modulo SiS 7012, come lo metto, senza spazio? (cioè "env ALSA_CARDS='SiS7012o' emerge alsa-driver") non vorrei fare casini prima di cominciare....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Trifaux666 wrote:*   

> sto seguendo la guida di www.gentoo.it, e mentre mi sto compilando gli alsa, mi sorge un dubbio:
> 
> ```
> env ALSA_CARDS='modulo' emerge alsa-driver
> ```
> ...

 

Per la tua scheda sonora devi usare il modulo intel8x0 quindi dai il comando

```
ALSA_CARDS='intel8x0' emerge  alsa-driver
```

----------

## Trifaux666

"ALSA modules were successfully compiled." evvai  :Smile: 

solo che ora quando faccio partire amixer con 

```
amixer
```

 mi viene fuori 

```
amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
```

secondo la guida devo eseguire dei comandi, ecco cosa succede quando li eseguo: 

```
bash-2.05b# insmod snd-mixer-oss

Using /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o

insmod: a module named snd-mixer-oss already exists

bash-2.05b# insmod snd-pcm-oss

Using /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.o

insmod: a module named snd-pcm-oss already exists

bash-2.05b# amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
```

:/ e siamo da capo a dodici. qualche consiglio?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Trifaux666: hai fatto modprobe snd-intel8x0? Nel kernel hai attivato

i moduli oss?

----------

## Trifaux666

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @Trifaux666: hai fatto modprobe snd-intel8x0? Nel kernel hai attivato
> 
> i moduli oss?

  non ho messo oss nel compilare, ma con il comando modprobe ora sembra funzionare.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Trifaux666 wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   @Trifaux666: hai fatto modprobe snd-intel8x0? Nel kernel hai attivato
> 
> i moduli oss?  non ho messo oss nel compilare, ma con il comando modprobe ora sembra funzionare.

 

E' giusto che tu non li hai messi perche' alsa non va daccordo con oss.

----------

## cerri

Aggiungo snd-intel8x0 nel file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 e sarà up a ogni riavvio  :Smile: 

----------

## Trifaux666

ci sono riuscito  :Very Happy:  allora ricapitolo per chi in seguito avesse un problema del genere, con una sola shceda audio:

attivare i moduli nel kernel

```
 # cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

     Sound  --->

     <M> Sound card support

     (deselezionare tutte le altre)

# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage
```

(ricordandosi di avere montato la partizione di boot prima)

poi con il kernel nuovo,

```
# env ALSA_CARD='modulo' emerge alsa-driver
```

poi editare il file /etc/modules.d/alsa (controllando le seguenti linee)

```
     # Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

     # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/gentoo-xml/htdocs/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml,v 1.1 2002/11/09 18:47:44 drobbins Exp $

     # ALSA portion

     alias char-major-116 snd

     options snd snd_major=116 snd_cards_limit=1

     # OSS/Free portion

     alias char-major-14 soundcore

     ##

     ## IMPORTANT:

     [...]

     ##  ALSA portion

     alias snd-card-0 snd-modulo

     [...]

     alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

     alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

     alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss
```

per confermare la configurazione:

```
# update-modules
```

controllare che /etc/devfsd.conf ha i devices e i permessi registrati correttamente

```
# ALSA/OSS stuff

# Comment/change these if you want to change the permissions on

# the audio devices

LOOKUP          snd          MODLOAD ACTION snd

LOOKUP          dsp          MODLOAD

LOOKUP          mixer        MODLOAD

LOOKUP          midi         MODLOAD

REGISTER        sound/.*     PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

REGISTER        snd/.*       PERMISSIONS root.audio 660
```

a questo punto tutto è configurato, basta far partire ALSA al bootstrap

```
# rc-update add alsasound boot
```

poi per farlo partire senza riavviare

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

ma il suono non funziona, perche' i canali sono ancora senza volume quindi emergiare alsa-utils

```
# emerge alsa-utils

# amixer
```

se non dovesse andare, è perchè non avete attivato il modulo, fatelo con 

```
modprobe snd-modulo
```

a questo punto settare il volume 

```
# amixer set Master 100 unmute

# amixer set PCM 100 unmute
```

e il gioco è fatto  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiungi il tag [risolto] al titolo del post.

----------

## Trifaux666

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Aggiungi il tag [risolto] al titolo del post.

  ci stavo provando, ma avevo fatto un po' di casino e volevo pulire prima  :Wink: 

grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.

----------

## maur8

Bravo bell'esepmio di come si usa il forum!  :Cool: 

----------

## rayman2

Ho seguito la guida fino all'edit di /etc/modules.d/alsa ma quando faccio

update-modules

questo è l'output:

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r3/kernel/drivers/net/starfire.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r3/kernel/sound/isa/ad1816a/snd-ad1816a-lib.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r3/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4231-lib.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r3/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16-dsp.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r3/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sb8-dsp.o

Ho usato il modulo emu10k1 perchè ho una soundblaster live

----------

## cerri

Devi ricompilare il kernel facendo:

```
# make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

----------

## codadilupo

Uhmmm... allora io questo che l'ho scritto a fare ?

'ngheee, 'ngheeee !  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Scherzi a parte, benvenuto negli alsa  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## rayman2

X cerri: credo di averlo già fatto.

X codadilup: non ho capito cosa vuoi dire con " e allora io questo cosa l'ho scritto a fare"

----------

## codadilupo

 *rayman2 wrote:*   

> X cerri: credo di averlo già fatto.
> 
> X codadilup: non ho capito cosa vuoi dire con " e allora io questo cosa l'ho scritto a fare"

 

al link che ho postato c'era il mio tentativo di installazione degli alsa con la scheda audio SiS  :Wink: 

P.S.: credo che cerri ti stesse suggerendo un comando breve per la compilazione del kernel

Coda

----------

## Trifaux666

ricompilando il kernel, ho ricompilato anceh alsa.

l'audio funziona, ma mi sputa fuori sta roba...

```
bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Initialising ALSA....

 * Starting sound driver: snd-intel8x0 Warning: ignoring snd_major=116, no such parameter in this module

Warning: ignoring snd_cards_limit=1, no such parameter in this module

Module snd loaded, with warnings

Module snd-seq-device loaded, with warnings

Module snd-rawmidi loaded, with warnings

Module snd-mpu401-uart loaded, with warnings

Module snd-ac97-codec loaded, with warnings

Module snd-timer loaded, with warnings

Module snd-pcm loaded, with warnings

Module snd-intel8x0 loaded, with warnings
```

 che significa?

----------

